# flash



## domidcsk8ter (Mar 7, 2011)

was up everyone i have a weird question...kind of. Well i work for a promoter taking pictures at a club i use a vivitar flash 730afc and i took some shots this weekend and he says he wants it brighter so i put it on high but it washes out the people thats close. he wants something bright but clear if that makes sense o btw i have a canon xsi. any suggestions? or tips?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 7, 2011)

domidcsk8ter said:


> was up everyone i have a weird question...kind of. Well i work for a promoter taking pictures at a club i use a vivitar flash 730afc and i took some shots this weekend and he says he wants it brighter so i put it on high but it washes out the people thats close. he wants something bright but clear if that makes sense o btw i have a canon xsi. any suggestions? or tips?


 
Get multiple flashes and set them up off camera so you have good coverage, turn your ISO up a bit to stretch the spread of the light from your flash. 

If you can't do either of those, then explain to your manager or boss that your current setup has limitations.


----------



## domidcsk8ter (Mar 7, 2011)

yea i figured that was the answer. how much iso u think i should turn it up. cuz i have wireless triggers i jus need stands.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 7, 2011)

domidcsk8ter said:


> yea i figured that was the answer. how much iso u think i should turn it up. cuz i have wireless triggers i jus need stands.



As little ISO as possible!  Shoot then adjust if you do not have a light meter.  The stands are simple... get a person or two to hold them for you.


----------



## domidcsk8ter (Mar 7, 2011)

aiight thanks he was telling me it has to do with the flash butttt didnt sound right to me i just wanted to make sure


----------

